
Using Node.js packages in the browser with import maps - diegosanchez
https://diegosanchezp.github.io/blog/import-maps/
======
diegosanchez
Import maps is a browser proposal that allow web pages to control the behavior
of JavaScript imports,this article will covers the usage of this feature with
nodejs packages, the related problems, and posible solutions.

